# Help with Huawei B890 & Linksys AC1900



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

I apologize I'm really having two problems. I just recently bought a Huawei B890 and am trying to set up a Linksys AC1900 to handle local traffic. The Huawei connects just fine to T-Mobile's network, spectacular download speeds. But, I followed several guides on setting it up in a LAN to WAN configuration but every time I turn off DHCP on the Huawei router my Linksys loses internet connection despite being assigned a static IP. I've tried power cycling both to get them to obtain IP's but no luck. 

I've been trying to set it up in this fashion

Huawei setup

IP 192.168.1.1
Subnet 255.255.255.0
firewall turned off

Static IP of Linksys 192.168.1.2

Linksys setup

Internet connection set to Dynamic
Local IP 192.168.2.1
Subnet 255.255.255.0

The Huawei is acting like it is being put in a bridge mode once the DHCP is turned off because I also lose the wifi on it. The other problem I'm having with the Huawei is that the firmware will not update and there is no option for a manual update (I'd like to update because the Huawei will periodically drop the internet connection and give me a sim card error which I think is fixed by a newer firmware). Finally I have a synology diskstation that is plugged into the Linksys and I can't connect to it via the quick connect or the dns. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Why do you feel the need to turn off the Huawei dhcp server?

Yes you would lose direct wifi access to the Huawei is you turn off dhcp since though you have a wifi connection you get no ip address so the results are no internet.

Is the 2nd router just to extend coverage?


----------



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess I don't need to have DHCP turned off, I'm just leery of having 2 routers on the same network with both handling DHCP. 

I don't need the Huawei routers Wifi the Linksys works much better plus it have 5ghz. 

Other issue is the Diskstation can only be accessed via the quickconnect which is horribly slow. My thought is that there is an issue putting it behind 2 routers instead of 1. I'd rather keep it behind the linksys due to the gigabit connection vs the 10/100 on the Huawei


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you configure the 2nd router per this article.
Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum

Presently your two routers are not on the same network. One is on the 192.168.1.0 network and the other is on the 192.168.2.0 network.

The article will set them both to be on the same network.


----------



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry I mis-spoke when I said same network. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the Lan to Lan configuration, will I lose the Linksys gigabit speed with the Huawei router handling DHCP? That is my biggest concern.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

dhcp has nothing to do with the bandwidth of the network. Its just a car on the road.

It is a old wives tale that the network goes down to the slowest device. Doesn't work like that. Any thing connecting to the Linksys via gig will talk to any other device connecting to the Linksys at gig at gig speeds.


----------



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

I will try the LAN to LAN configuration, seems a lot simpler than the LAN to WAN. I'm assuming that using the Huawei router fro DHCP won't overload it (given that most of the modem/router combo's I've used can't really handle high traffic consistently). Now I just need to figure out the issues with the modem dropping the connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Have your isp do a line and modem check concerning the drops.


----------



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't really do that the Huawei B890 is a 4g lte modem/router so my isp is a cell phone carrier, not sure how kindly they would take to me using the sim in the router to provide internet to my whole house vs 1 smartphone. The configurations page says that there is an auto reconnect feature so that it will automatically reconnect if the signal is dropped, but I can't find any such setting.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep can't do a line check with no line  Should of caught that with the T-mobile reference. I would suggest you are overloading your cellular connection which is what is causing your issues.


----------



## JohnE944 (Feb 24, 2015)

Not sure that I'm overloading the line. I think its more the connection timing out. Usually happens in the middle of the night when it drops the connection. I enabled the log on the Huawei router to see if I can troubleshoot.


----------

